#     ?

## kantown

1,5 ,    .      !   ,    .              .
 ,       ?      ?

----------

,    ,  .      ,    .
   ,    , , ,       .   ,    ,       .
        -,    ,       .     .  :Smilie:

----------

.   ,     .      .   ,   , .     !     .       .          .  ,    ,     .   !    .    ,    - -..     .

----------


## B@lex

> ,       ?


 ( ), , , -      :Smilie:

----------


## artbuh

,   ,
 ,      ,    - ..
 ,    ,   ...
   -  !
, ,    -   ,   ,     , -    !
    -   ,  -  ,       -     ,        )))

    ,   !

----------


## Chainichka

. 

   ,    (      ),      ,   - - ,  .... . 

    .. ..

"-  " ().
     -,  ,   "" ))   -    - !  ,

----------


## -1

> 1,5 ,    .      !   ,    .              .
>  ,       ?      ?


  .     ..
.      . 
 .          :Wink:

----------


## LUK_KUM

...         ...    ......
http://www.tomalogy.net/

----------

- .  .  ,    ..... .

----------


## kantown

, !  !   !  ,   !   !

----------

.     ,      ... .

     )))...
**...

----------


## kantown

!     !  :Frown:

----------

- .
   ,
  ,  ,
   .

H     ,
H   ,
    .
    .

     ,
   .
    :
 ,  : !

   ,
  .
 -   ,
  ,  .

H  ,
   -  .
:    .
   .

H  ?   !
 ?   !
 ?  !
 , ,
 , ,
 , ,
 !!!

. "  "

----------


## kantown

**,  !        . ,   !

----------

15   16   ,       .  -    .  ,

----------


## -1

,     ,    ,    , 3-    ..

----------


## kantown

> 15   16   ,       .  -    .  ,


    !

----------


## Galaxy1973

> !


    ,    ? :EEK!:

----------


## kantown

> ,    ?


 !     ! :Frown:

----------


## _

...............

----------

*kantown*,  ,     .       ... ...

----------


## _

**,  !
 ?... , ,   -,   !.... ,      .......
 ,   ,  , ,

----------


## kantown

> ,   ,  , ,


 !

----------


## Lemori

> !


      : "   ".  ,       ....

----------


## ROMKA

,    .

----------


## kadyik

> ,   ,
>  ,      ,    - ..
>  ,    ,   ...
>    -  !


 ,       ,         ,       ...

----------


## agur

> ...


  ,  


> .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

> 


  .

----------


## agur

,  ,     :Smilie:

----------

> ,    , , ,       .   ,    ,       .


  :Smilie:

----------


## tanjucha

:Embarrassment:

----------


## agur

**, 


> 


-, -,      .     . 
   10              ... ,     :Smilie: 
     ,     ,   ,      ,   ,  " ,   ..."     .

----------


## kadyik

,    .      ,        .   ,   - .    !

----------


## Loving Freedom

,           ""  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

> ,           ""


 .      .  , ,     , ........ .

----------

> ,           ""


     ?

----------


## Loving Freedom

> .      .  , ,     , ........ .


     ,   .           ,   .       ,     :Wink:

----------


## Ver@

> ,   .           ,   .       ,


 ,   ...  ...

----------


## Loving Freedom

> ,   ...  ...


   ...

----------

. :Frown:   ,       .    ,  ,      .  ,        .   .
   .     ,  .   "  "   ,   ,          -        !  :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

> .     ,


   ,   ""?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   ""


 !    2-3 .   .         .              .        ,  .

----------


## ROMKA

,     :Wink:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 10              ... ,


  15  "   "        ,  ,  ,     ,       . 

 ?  "  "  "-" .    .     ,  ,        .  ,        ,   ,  10   , ,            ,       . 

    ?       - ? ( ,  )

   ,   .

----------


## odri

> ,   .


 ,

----------


## agur

*N.a.t.a.l.i.*, 


> 


   ...    -  ,   ,  ...  :Smilie:

----------

.

----------


## _

*agur*,

----------


## agur

*_*, 


> 


 ,    :Wink:        (  ) ? :Smilie:

----------

> ,


   .    .      ,     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

*agur*,   .

----------


## -1

> *agur*,   .


.       
/    /  (),     ()  ()...
           .
 ,  .......     .     .      ,      .

----------

,  ,  !!!       , , !  ,     !  - .. !
    ??? ...      ???  !   ,    ... !   ...,    ...
 -     ,    ,    -    ... 
    ,  ,     ,     ,     .

----------


## ROMKA

> ,


 ?

----------

!  ,    . , - ,     . 
  ,    !

----------

,   .      ,   "    ".
    (    " ").   :Big Grin:

----------

.     
- ? 
-  -   .     ,     ,    . , -  ,    ,    - - ,  .    , ,    ,      .   ,   .    ,     ,         (    ,   ,   ),  ,           ,   ,    ,     .  ,    ,  :    ,   .        ,    . 
   -   .    , ,     -    ,    ,   ,  ,     ,    ,  ,        -  ,   - .    ,  ,   ,     .        ,     ,     ,  ,       ,    . ,  ,   ,   ...     - , , -     ,  - .      ,    .     ,  ,      .      .  ,  . .  .   ,   .    -   .   .
          .
  .    .  .  :Smilie:

----------


## ROMKA

> ,


    .

----------

???         ???       ?        (,  )))?
 !     , - ...  !!!     !!!!      !  !          !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -1

:Embarrassment:

----------


## ROMKA

> ???


,  .




> !


"  , !"

----------

> !


     ?

----------


## ROMKA

> ?


  ,      .       .

----------

,     !)))))  ,       ,  ,       .    ,       -            !  ... ,   .
 , ,          ...  ,      !  :Wink:

----------


## ROMKA

> ,     !


.   :Smilie:      .       :   .




> ,       ,  ,       .


.   :Smilie:  - , ,  ,  -       .  ?




> ,


  :Smilie: 

:  ,  "" -  ,  ,      :Smilie:

----------

....    ,     ??? - ,           .
  ... ,    ,      ))))  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ROMKA

> - ,           .


     .       .    ,    .   :Smilie: 




> ,    ,      ))


,   ,   "  "  :Smilie:

----------


## Galaxy1973

> ,    ,    -    ... 
>     ,  ,     ,     ,     .


 :7:  

   ,  ,  .  ,  ... :Frown:

----------


## tanjucha

> ,    . , -


 :7:   . 

R,   " " -  ?!   ,    ,  " , ,     -    ,    ,   ,  ,     ,    ,  ,        -  ,   - " ? :Frown:

----------


## -1

> ,    ,  " , ,     -    ,    ,   ,  ,     ,    ,  ,        -  ,   - " ?


  ?    - ?  .   6 . ,     .   ,     1 ,      400 .     . 
    .     ?
   .

----------


## ROMKA

> " " -  ?!


  :Big Grin:         .  ,    ,        " "  :Wink: 




> -  ,   -


,    ?

----------

, *ROMKA*,     - .  :Big Grin:       !   ? !  ,  !  :Wink: 
       (   ,    ....),      . ,   !   ,    ,   ...  , ,    ,       :   .   ...

----------


## agur

*-1*, 


> .


,            ,    ...
 :Smilie:   ,    ...

*ROMKA*, 


> .


  ..."      "  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

> -


 ,  .




> !


  ?




> ? !  ,  !


    .  ,   .   .




> ,


  ?  ? ..  ,     ?    ?

----------


## ROMKA

*4 agur,*



> 


 ,   ?...   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## B@lex

> ,    ,  " , ,     -    ,    ,   ,  ,     ,    ,  ,        -  ,   - " ?


   ...  , ,   ,    (  ())  ,  , ,   ,        ....,             /   ...

----------


## agur

*ROMKA*, 


> ,   ?...   ?


 ,   "" ...
,     .    30-,     ()  :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

*4 agur,*



> ()


   ,    ...  ,      "" ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

...  :yes:

----------

:        ,       ,   ,   , ,    .        .   ?  !      .   ,     -  ..    ..   .

----------


## agur

**, 


> ,     -  ..    ..   .


 ,   .    ,  -  ,    ...    .

----------


## _

**,       ,      ,   ,  

*-1*, --!!!    !     :  ,          ... , ,   ,   .  - .      ,   a priori     .........
 -  . ,        .   "   -".       , ...     )

----------


## agur

*_*, 


> ,      ,   ,


   ?       ?
"       ,
       ..."  :Smilie: 

*_*,,   ,              .

     ,   ,   -  ,

----------

> .


!       )))
   -   2-3   ,   ,       ,

----------


## _

*agur*,     ,      )    - .   **
   ,   
    ,   ,  , ,

----------

? ?  :Wink:

----------


## Makushimo

> ? ?


 -    .    .  :Smilie:        .
 ?  .
..

.   ,   ""?

----------


## .

*Makushimo*, 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=57673

----------


## Makushimo

.

----------

> ?  .
> ..


   ?

----------


## -1

,  " "    ,  ,   /    :Wink:

----------


## Makushimo

> ?


  , ,     
         .
  .  :Smilie:

----------

!     ? :Redface:

----------


## tanjucha

,   ...  4  ,       :Big Grin:

----------

"  ". ?   *tanjucha*, ?

----------


## tanjucha

:yes:  ,       ....     :Frown:

----------

.

----------

!)))))
     ,    .            ,      .     , , ...  ,    -    ,       .        ,     !

----------

,    .      - .    20          ...   : " "...

----------

!

----------


## Makushimo

.
 ,  .

----------

> ,  .


    ?
     ?
     .        ,    .

----------


## tanjucha

> .
>  ,  .


, ,  , !!!! :Wow:  , ,   ""  :Stick Out Tongue:  ,        ,     :Frown:

----------


## Makushimo

,   :  ,  


.    .
                .
          ( ),         .

----------

?
      ,     .

----------


## tanjucha

> ,         .


  ?

----------

> [b]        . ,   !


 14 
   20 ! :Wink:

----------


## -1

> , ,  , !!!! , ,   ""  ,        ,


. 
1. .  91
2.   /// .....
3. ..

       .    ,    .  , ,             .
  -      .     ,   ,  .       .

----------

.   "  " .
      ...  :Cool:

----------


## Makushimo

> ?


-  

-1,

----------

> .


        ?  :Big Grin: 



> , ,             .





> .


   -     ?  :Big Grin:

----------

...  , !  :Wink:

----------

!

P.S   .  , ....

----------


## ROMKA

*4 ,*



> 


      ?

----------


## tanjucha

> ,   ,  .       .


. ,  - -

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

(  ),    .   :Wink:

----------

,     .     ""  ""  .    ...
(  ,    ...)

----------

.          .     -    ,    .  !

----------


## LUK_KUM

**, 


> ""  ""  .


.... ?

----------

,      .
          ...
  : "  ", "  "         .
   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LUK_KUM

> ...


...    ...



> 


..    ...

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ...


,    ,    .
    . 
   .  :yes:

----------


## odri

> (   ,    ....),


,   ??   )

,    ,

----------


## tanjucha

> .


 :yes:  
-  ,      :Wow:

----------

> ...    ...
> 
> ..    ...


 !    -   .
     . :Wow:

----------

*odri*,   !     ...    .                   .       .
   , ,         (     ,  !!!).       .   !

----------


## LUK_KUM

:
"....       ...     ...      ...        ..."

----------


## kantown

> -    .    .        .
>  ?  .
> ..
> 
> .   ,   ""?


 ?! !  !  :Smilie: 
       ! :Wink:

----------


## ROMKA

> 


 -.

----------


## LUK_KUM

,            ,   ...        ....            ...         ,      ,           ...    ...





> -.

----------


## ROMKA

*4 LUK KUM,*

       ?        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LUK_KUM

...    ...  -  ...  :yes:

----------

> ?! !  !


    ?
!  !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RassL

,   ,   :  15    ,    ,  1,5          ,   ,         2        ,    ,      ,        ,   , .   .

----------


## Youlia

*Makushimo*,      ,    ,    ,       ,       :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> ,        .


*RassL*,    ,       ,        :Smilie: 



> 15    ,    ,  1,5          ,   ,         2


     ,         ,    ,   ...  , ,    ...         .
  ,     ,  -   ,          .

       ,   ()  ,  ... -   ...   , ...    :yes:

----------

> ... -   ...   , ...


  ? 
 ,   ,  9 ...
   ?

----------


## Tasik

> ,   ,  9 ...
>    ?

----------

> 


  ...
               ,   ,   ,      ...

----------

> ?


 ,       .

----------

> ,       .


     "" ?
     : 
  ,
   ,
       ,
        ,  ,
  ,   .

 :Frown:

----------


## Programada

**,         ,     -    .

----------

> ,     -    .


   :
  ?

----------


## Youlia

> ? 
>  ,   ,  9 ...
>    ?


  ,       :yes:

----------


## Nelm

-  .   ,   .   "  , ,      "   .

    "  ",    .   , , .           .   .       .  ,      ,     ,  .      ,   .   , .  -   ,     ,   ,   .  -  .   -  ,   " "? ?          ?     ?
  ,   -  ,  , ,  ,      . .

       - ,              .

----------

:Smilie: 
 ,               ?
 ,

----------


## agur

> :
>   ?


,      ,    ,   ...     :
   ,     ,  -,   ...          ,

----------


## Nelm

> ,


!      - ,  .

----------


## Youlia

> ,      ,    ,  ...


    ,     16  19 .      ! !  !  :Wow:         ,          .       ,   .   :yes:

----------


## agur

> .       ,   .


   ,    ...    ,       :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> ,    ...    ,


 ,  - ,     ,   .    ,              .   ,   - ,   ,    .   ,      ,   -   .

----------


## Eveningwind

-    ,      :Wink:        ...  ...  ...       "  "...,     ,     ..  .....  ,      :Frown:  ,       )

----------

,    ?   -   ,
   ...
    -     , 
 ,  ,    ...

----------


## ROMKA

,    ,     ,    .

----------


## Tasik

> ,    ,     ,    .


  ,    /     :yes:

----------


## ROMKA

> ,    /


  :Smilie: 
   ,    ,   - ,  **   :Big Grin:  ,  -?  :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

> ,   - ,     ,  -?


    ?!   ,    ,       ,      ,       ,      ,   
   ""    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## ROMKA

,  , .
  ,     -    -, /  .   ,   -  -.

----------


## Fosihas

> ,   -  -.


 *ROMKA*,    , -...   . 

 :yes: ,      :Wow:

----------


## agur

> 


   -...
 , ))))

----------


## Tasik

,          :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


     (,   )   20    ( , ) ?       ?

----------


## ROMKA

,       :Big Grin:

----------


## Youlia

**,        :yes:  
 ,  -      ,      :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> 20    ( , ) ?       ?


  ...     ...  ...

----------


## finn

,    , -.
     ,    ,     .  ,   .   ,   ,  ,      .   .    ,   ,    ,    .   , -  . 
  , .

----------


## Tasik

,      ,   ...   (   )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## finn

Tasik     ,    :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,      :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ...


  ...     ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   -   ?
     ,    .

, ,  :   ,    ,       ? 10  ,   .
 ,            "  "
   ?

----------


## Youlia

,  " "  "  "?    ,     :yes:

----------

> ,  " "  "  "?    ,


       ,  ...
,  , ,  " 40    ",     ,        ...

----------


## Youlia

,     .               .   .

----------


## .

> ?


  ?    :Smilie: 
  ...

----------


## Youlia

> ?


 ,  ,    :yes: 



> 


 -    ,      :yes:

----------


## Roseg

..  ..   ..   .           ..    ..

----------

,    .    .  ,   ...

----------


## CRY_Wolf

:yes:

----------


## @@

15        .     8         .  . 2,5             .          .             .     ,          .

----------


## -7

*@@*,     !!   :Wow: 
  - - - --  ...     .   !!!!
      -       .   ,   ... 2     ...       ...      ,     -    ,
   !!!!

----------


## Inadequate

.                      .            .     1.5            ,                     (                    ....       )      .                        ,     ,  ,       .                            .                                                             ......                                                                     .                                  .  !

----------


## Tasik

> .



    ,       ?!   ,           .  ,        !

----------


## Rokkanon

,     ,       .   .    .   

1    
2  ,  
3     .

----------


## -7

-  !!! :Love:

----------


## Inadequate

........

----------


## Youlia

*Inadequate*,  ,     ,            :yes:  


> 


    -?!    -        :yes: 


> 


       ,     ,       :Wink:       -,   ,    .

----------


## Irusya

> -?!    -


  -! :Big Grin:     ""  ?)))

----------


## -7

> -!    ""  ?)))


   ???....  *Youlia*,         :Loved in:

----------


## LO

?
  ?



  ,   
 ,    
 ,  
 ,  


  - 



 , 

 ,  
 -   

 ,  ?










,    

  .

----------


## Youlia

> Youlia,


  :Wow:  - *Inadequate*    ,           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Inadequate

,   .          ???                      ,                          ....

----------

!    ,    ,   ,     .        ,     ""  ,   ,       ,           ... , ,       . 
  ,    !   ,   ,  ,  "  "      :Big Grin: .            .

----------


## Inadequate

,                      2                         :Frown:

----------

*Inadequate*,     ?

----------


## Inadequate



----------


## tanjucha

,     ?

----------


## ROMKA

,     )

----------


## Youlia

> ???


  -   ?   :Wink:  ,  ,       ,  ,   " ",      .      ,      : "     ?".  "" -  ,         .  "    " - ,    ?    ?   :Wink:

----------


## tanjucha

> ,     )


  :Wow:    ,          ? ( ,   )

----------


## A.D.

> ...
>                ,   ,   ,      ...


  -        .                 . 
!
       .        -  !   !  ,    ,         ,    , , ,           )

----------


## Inadequate



----------


## Inadequate

!?     ,         .

----------


## A.D.

*Inadequate*,       .         :yes:

----------


## NikGerka

? ?   :       ,   ,    ?      ,     ...      :Wink:

----------


## boyar

Inadequate,     . , ,  ,  ...,       .    ?,   .       ,  ,  .     , ,    .       ,    :Frown:

----------

(..) ,      ....      :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> (..) ,      ....


 ,  ,     ....   :Frown:

----------


## Inadequate

)   )

----------


## shrilanka

> )   )


  ..           :Frown:   :Redface:   :yes:

----------

,boyar  Inadequate     . ( ?  ,    ?)   :Cool:

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

"Inadequate"

----------


## shape

.

----------


## Dude

,       .     .   ?  :Frown:

----------


## shape

> ,       .     .   ?


  :Wow:

----------


## ROMKA

> ?


    ,      ? )

----------


## Youlia

> ,       .     .   ?


  :Wink:

----------


## Dude

> 


   ,      . :Frown:

----------


## Dude

> ,      ? )



    . 1,5    :Frown:

----------


## Youlia

> ,      .


  :yes:

----------


## Dude

.    ...... !

----------


## Tasik

> ...... !


  ... -

----------


## ROMKA

*4 Tasik,*

,    "!" -  ,       )

----------


## Dude

> ,    "!" -  ,       )



 .  .    .    ,  .)))))))  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> .  .    .    ,  .)))))))


     .....   :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  .)))))))


  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

...  ...    ...  ,    :Wink:

----------


## Rokkanon

> .....


 )))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Dude

.... ,      ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dude

)))))))))))

----------


## shrilanka

> )))))))))))


  :Wink:

----------


## shape

> .    ...... !


   ? :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 , ..   ,    ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

> 


  )

----------

-... ...

----------


## Dude

> -... ...


  ?

----------

202.



> 


?

----------


## tanjucha

> 202.
> 
> ?


    ,   :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

-   (  )  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Stefan

,  ?!

----------

,   ""...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ?!


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stefan

10 !
   !    !

----------


## shrilanka

> 10 !
>    !    !


    .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Stefan

!

----------


## Dude

> ,  ?!


    ?

----------


## Stefan

!    !

----------


## shrilanka

> !    !


       ?  :Wow:

----------


## tanjucha

> ?


 :Wow:  :Big Grin:  -  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stefan

!
    !

----------


## shrilanka

?      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !
>     !


 .      :        :Smilie:

----------

> 





> 


     -  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,   .


   ,  ,, ,  ,-25    ?




> .


    ,

----------


## Dude

> !
>     !


     ,  . :Frown:

----------

> ,  .


     ,      .
    .  :Big Grin:

----------

> .


 ,  ,,    :yes:

----------

> ,  ,,


   ,   .   :Wow:

----------

> ,   .


   , :Smilie:    ,?

----------


## Dude

> ,      .
>     .


  :yes:

----------

> 


 ,      .       1/3.                .     ?  :EEK!: 
 - .
  -    .

----------

> ,      .       1/3.                .     ?


   "",  :    :No:

----------


## Dude

- Stefan, .

----------


## Dude

.

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,      .


   ? **,  ,     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Youlia

> .      :


     ,        ?   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Youlia

> 1/3.


     ?     ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizavetta

> ?     ?


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Youlia

> 


       ,  1:10   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .


   -?   ?

----------


## Dude

> -?   ?


. :Smilie:

----------

> ? **,  ,


_ , ,   .
    ,    .
 ,        .

 ,  , 
  ,     .
       ,  ,   .

 ,    , 
, ,     .
,      -    ._

----------


## Lizavetta

**,    ? :Love: 
 :Loved in: 
: (  ):
    ...

----------

> : (  ):


 .  .



> 


,   ?     ,     .

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,     .


   -   
     ?  ?       (  )

----------


## Lizavetta

-, **,   ? 
 :



 -  
,   ,

----------

> -, ,  ?


 ,   .



> ?  ?       (  )


-,      . 
-,   ,    ,         .        ,    ,        , .   .
   .

----------

> ,   ,


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Redface:

----------

> .


 ,,:  - .      ...

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,,:  - .      ...


  ,  ,         ?  ,  ...

----------


## Dude

> ,,:  - .      ...


   ,     . :Frown:

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,     .


    -_-_ -    :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
 --      :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
  ,   ,      :Wow:

----------


## Dude

> -_-_ -   
>  --     
>   ,   ,


  ,       . :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   ,


      .  :Big Grin: 



> ,  ,         ?


 ,  ,  ,     , -    ,,- ?  :yes:

----------

> ,


    ,     :yes:

----------


## Lizavetta

, ** , ,       ?             :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> , ** , ,       ?


       ?

----------


## Lizavetta

,      ...

----------

> ,      ...


  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizavetta

> ?


 
 -  :Love:

----------

> -


, :     ,   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lizavetta

> , :     ,   ,


     -. :Love: 
 :Dezl:

----------

> 


  ?



> -.


    ?


 -   ,    -

----------


## Lizavetta

> -


  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


,, , .
      ()  :

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,, , .
>       ()  :


  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
 :Love: 
,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


  ()?  7    ,   ?      ,      :Big Grin: 
    , , , ,.
   ,  ! ::

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,


  -       (     )  :Love:

----------

> -       (     )

----------


## ROMKA

> 


 ,  ,  ? )

----------

> ,  ,  ? )


  , : ,     .
     .

----------

> , : ,     .


  -  .   :Wink:

----------

> -  .


      ,  (   ). :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

> ,


  :   ,  __  ))

----------

> :   ,  __  ))


      ,  ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

-       .         ,   .

  -     ))      )

----------


## ROMKA

> ,


...    :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


  ,      .         .   ,       ,    ,   ,  .   ,  .        ,      ,    .   .   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## ROMKA

*,*

!



> 


 ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


  .   .   :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> ?
>   .   .


!        ,    ?)))

----------


## shrilanka

> .   .


        ?  :Redface:

----------


## -7

> .   .


  :Kiss:

----------

> 


            .   .       -?        .



> ?


      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .   .       -?        .
> 
>       .


  -  .  ,    .  ,   ?

----------

,

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 .        -  :Big Grin:

----------

!  ? :Wow:

----------


## Uma Turman

> .   ,     .      .   ,   , .     !     .       .          .  ,    ,     .   !    .    ,    - -..     .


     , 9  ,       .

----------

> , 9  ,       .


    : , , 25

----------


## Octopus

> : , , 25


,     ...

----------

> ,     ...


   ,

----------


## Octopus

> ,


   ,     ,     .

----------

> ,     ,     .


,,      ( )

----------


## Octopus

:Wink:

----------


## Dude

,    .     .    ,    ))))    ,    ))))  ,      ,  ,     ))))) 100% (     .

----------


## _

- ,        ,         ,           ...   :Stick Out Tongue:   !            ,  ,           ,    ,     ...   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    .     .    ,    ))))    ,    ))))  ,      ,  ,     ))))) 100% (     .


"    ,    "-   ,       200 .
    ,

----------


## Octopus

*Dude*,  ,                 :Wink:

----------


## Rokkanon

:Smilie:

----------


## Dude

> *Dude*,  ,


,  .   .      ,   . :Wink:  .S.    ,   .

----------

> ,


 ... ?

----------

> ,  .   .      ,   .


   .
,     -   .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .
> ,     -   .


    :    ,        :yes:

----------


## Octopus

> ,   .


  ???  ,     ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,     ,


.      ,   .

----------


## _

> ,   .


   ?       ?    - ,      ,   -  10     ( )          ...  -   .   ...   :Frown: 
*Dude*,  ,       ,   ,  .  ,         ,     ,   ",  ,         ,  !"?  :No: 
  ! , ,  ,  ,      ,   !
   ,       -     ?

----------


## Lynyrd

:    ?

    - -      , -,          :Smilie: 

  :  ,  !   ,    !

----------


## _

> -


 *Lynyrd*,  - ,        ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynyrd

.           \.

   :     ,    -   .

----------


## Dude

> ... ?




 :yes: .       ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Dude

> ?       ?    - ,      ,   -  10     ( )          ...  -   .   ...  
> *Dude*,  ,       ,   ,  .  ,         ,     ,   ",  ,         ,  !"? 
>   ! , ,  ,  ,      ,   !
>    ,       -     ?



       ,   .     ,      .   10.....  .  .

----------


## Dude

> :    ?
> 
>     - -      , -,         
> 
>   :  ,  !   ,    !


         2 .   .   .     . :Smilie:

----------


## _

*Dude*, ...  :Smilie:  ,       ,     ,     ...  , ,    ,      ,     ,         ,    .

----------


## Celet

!    .    ,        ,   . 
    .     ,   ,  ,    ,         .   ,    ,     , .  2 ,      ,  , ,      .      ,    ,       ,        ,   ,      (         ).   ,             ,   .      ,   .       ,    ,       ,    .       ,       .    ?,       ,            ,        ,    ,  ,            ,     ,    ,      ,             .      ,   ,      )     ,     ?

----------

> ,   ,      (         ).


  -      :   ?
      ,,  ,  .

----------


## ROMKA

-  ? )

----------

> -  ? )


  ,

----------


## _

> ,   , ** ,    ,     ** ...


  ,   "     "  ,  ?   :Wow: 


> ,


  .     ,  ,  ""  ,    .  :yes:  ...    ,     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

> ,


    ? ) ,  )
" ,  
  ..." ))

----------


## Celet

> -      :   ?
>       ,,  ,  .


    ?!     ,   ,    ,   ,     ,         ,  ,  ... ,   ,    )
   ,  ,  ,        ,      ,   ,     ,     .
,     ,        ,     ,               ...




> -  ? )


 23,  21




> ,   "     "  ,  ?


   ,   ,     ,      .




> .     ,  ,  ""  ,    .  ...    ,     .


,   ,     ,          ,  ,     ,     .     ,       ? ,   ,     ,   ?

----------


## _

> ,   ,     ,   ?


*Celet*,         ?     -   -  ?        - , ,         ...   :Smilie:

----------


## Celet

> *Celet*,         ?     -   -  ?        - , ,         ...


       2 ,          )    ,           !
  2 ,         ,  ,   .      ,             ,         ,   .           , ( ,      ,      )    ( )       ,       ,     .                  ,         ,            ,                .  2 ,    , ,      ,    .         !

----------


## shrilanka

*Celet*,     .  .

----------


## _

*Celet*,  , ! 


> 


   ,        ,           ,     ?

----------


## Celet

> *Celet*,  , !


  )))




> *Celet*    ,        ,           ,     ?


     ?




> *Celet*,     .  .


    ,     ,      ,     ?     ,     ,      !

----------


## shrilanka

*Celet*,   .   :yes:

----------


## Celet

,    , ,        ! )      ,     ,   ,        ,     ,      ,  .       ,        !        ,     ,     !

----------


## _

*Celet*,    -     ,      .     -        "    ".     - ?    . ,      ,     .    ?       -  ,        . ,     .     - - ... ,   ... ()  :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,


-.  ""        -        ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ... ()


  .

----------


## Celet

!    ,       ,   ?      ?             ,    ,     ...
 , ,       ,   ,        ,   ,       ,       )

----------


## _

> 


        ?   -  ...      ...
*Celet*,      ,      : " ,   ..."  -       .   :yes: 

P.S.  .       .

----------


## Celet

)))         )))        )   !      ,    !   ,      ,      ,              ,          )

----------


## _

> )))


   ,     ...   :yes:

----------


## Celet

> ,     ...


     ,       )    .




> ,     ...


      ,          :Frown:

----------


## _

> ,       )    .


    -  , ,      ,   ...

----------


## Celet

> -  , ,      ,   ...


    ,      ,      )    ,     ,   ,   ,     ?   ...
    ,     ,     ...
,       ,            ...
         )           ,   ,     .

----------


## _

> 


*Celet*,    -  . 


> ,       ,            ...


        -  ,  ,      ,        "".
    ?  "" ?     -     -        .    ""   "".   ,            ?

----------


## Celet

!          ,   ,        !      ,    ,    ,    ,     ,    ,    !     ,    ,        !     ,      ,   ,     ,      !

----------


## _

*Celet*,   ,   .   ,        -   Ũ?     - .   - .    ""?    ,      ?

----------


## Celet

*_*     , , ,   ,     ! ) 
       )

----------


## _

*Celet*,     "  40" ...   :Big Grin:   .

----------


## shrilanka

> *Celet*,     "  40" ...    .


, ,       ?  :Wow:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*, ,  ... ,  ,     - , ,    ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Celet

,      ,   ,   ,  ,   )      ,             :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

*Celet*,     ,   ?
 ,     ,      .   --

----------


## Celet

(     03.04.08    ,     (!       ,      ?     ,     )   ,       ,     , ?   -    ,   ?  ,    ,       ,  ,      ,     !

----------


## shrilanka

*Celet*,       ,      -     .    ,           .
   23   ( )   .

----------


## Celet

,  ...

----------


## _

*Celet*,         .   -   .    ,     ,      - ,      ,  ...
   , ,        ...       . 
   .      .    .    -     .          (, ,    )   .     ( ).   -   ,      .   -    "" -     ...   -...   -  ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Celet

,       !      !   ,     ,    ,

----------


## shrilanka

>

----------


## Celet

> *Celet*    ,     ,      - ,      ,  ...


,  ,      !    !       ,    ,      !   ,       ,    !

----------


## Celet

> 


      )))      ! )

----------


## _

> ,  ...


*Celet*,     ,        ,       ?  :Wow:     -   (  )      ...



> ,


 .    ,       .  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

23 ?  ..

----------


## Celet

> *Celet*,     ,        ,       ?


,    ,    ,          :Smilie: 
         )     ,    ,     ,      )

----------


## Celet

> 23 ?  ..


 ,   , ...

----------


## _

> 


     ???   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

, ?

----------


## shrilanka

> 


   ?      2 ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ???


. ,    ""  :Redface:

----------


## Celet

> ???


     ,  ,  . 



> *Celet*,    -   (  )      ...


       ) 



> , ?


 !     ,         .. ???



> ?      2 ?


      ,  -   !

----------


## shrilanka

> ..


  ?
   ,         .

----------


## Celet

> ?
>    ,         .


 )

----------


## _

> 


  ,     ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Celet

> ,     ...


  )))))       )))

----------


## shrilanka

> )))))       )))


  - 
     ()


 .      .       .  -

----------


## _

> 


  ,      ?   :Wow:

----------


## Celet

,  - ...

----------


## Celet

> ,      ?


,  ,       ,        :Smilie: ,      ,    !  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,       ,       )


  .    ,     ,       ,       .

    ?  :Wink:

----------


## Celet

,   ,     ,      ,   ,       )    ,       ,      )



> .


    ,             ?      !

----------


## Celet

,   !

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   !


..    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,     ,      ,   ,       )    ,       ,      )
> 
>     ,             ?      !


   ,     ()

:   ?   :Wink:

----------


## Celet

> ..    ?


    ,   , ...
   )

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   , ...
>    )


 ,   .
     ?  :Wow: 

   - .

----------


## Celet

> ,   .
>      ?


     )))

----------


## shrilanka

:
   ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## _

> ,   !





> **.  ,    .
> **.       -
>     .
> **.  
>         .
>         .
> **.  ,     .
> ()


  ,    ...
 ,  !  :Big Grin:

----------

> )     ,    ,     ,      )


    ,  ?   : ?

----------


## Celet

> ,  ?   : ?


  ,      -      .          ,   ,      ! )
   ,  ,   ! )

----------


## _

> !


   ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Celet

> ?


 ,       :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      -      .          ,   ,      ! )
>    ,  ,   ! )


  ,  ?  ,   ,,   .     ,  ,  - ,   .
    ,   ,

----------


## Celet

> ,  ?  ,   ,,   .     ,  ,  - ,   .
>     ,   ,


    ,   ,         ,      ,       :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ,         ,      ,


,  .
,    :,,    , ,

----------


## Celet

,   :    ,     ,   ,    ...
    ,    ,      -    )
  ,     ,   ,         ,         ,    ,     ...

----------


## _

> ,   :    ,     ,   ,    ...


    ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,


,       - ?    ?  :Wow:

----------


## Celet

> ,       - ?    ?


   ,   (),     )   ,          ,       ,        :Smilie:     ,    ,       )))  ,       .

----------


## _

> ,,    , ,


,  - ?  23 ...  .   :yes:      ...

----------


## _

> ,   (),     )   ,          ,       ,           ,    ,       )))  ,       .


*Celet*,     .      20  ,        ,    ...  ,     ...  :Frown:  ,   ,   " "?   ,    ( , ,  ),    ...  ,  ,    (  ),      ...  :Frown:

----------


## Celet

,          ,    ,        ,   ,  ,    )     ,   30    ,        ),      ,   ,     ,   (

----------


## _

> 


...   :Big Grin: 
   "  ",     (  , ,   ,   )...     ""... (    )   :Big Grin:

----------


## Celet

> ...  
>    "  ",     (  , ,   ,   )...     ...


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,     ,


       ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,     ,   (


  ?     :yes:

----------


## Celet

> ?





> ?


     ,   ,        ,      ,      )))

----------


## _

*Celet*,   !     ,         ,      " " ...
,  -   ?   ?

----------


## Celet

,    ,       ,      ,    ,      )))         . 
,          ,    ,     ,  ,     (

----------


## _

> ,      ,    ,


  ,     ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Celet

> *Celet*,   !     ,       ,      " " ...
> ,  -   ?   ?


  ,   ,  ,  !       ,       )

     ,    ...

----------


## Celet

> ,     ...


     ,    ,          :Redface: 




> ,     ...


     ,    !  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,    ,


-  ?  ...  ,   ...      ,   .

----------


## _

> 


 - ,     .  -   ,          .

----------


## Celet

> -  ?  ...  ,   ...      ,   .


  ,   ...

----------


## Celet

> - ,     .  -   ,          .


 ? )            ,      ,    ...

----------


## _

> ,   ...


   ,      ...

----------


## Celet

> ,      ...


  ,     ,              .

----------


## _

> 


 ?  :Wow:   !  :No: 
        ,       ...
 :Love:

----------


## _

> .


   ?   :Wow: 
, .  ,      -  .        .

----------


## Celet

,    ,       ,   , :          ,     ,     ...

----------


## Celet

> ?


,  ,        ,     .

----------


## _

> 


 :8: 
, ,     ,  .  , , ,  .  ,      . ,     ,      ,   - ?   ,           ! ,     ...   :Frown:     .   ,     .      -         .

----------

> ,  ,        ,     .


     :

----------


## _

> :


...    ...      ""  "",   : "     ..."   .  .   ,    .   ,    ,     .  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ....   ,    ,     .


  , ?
   ,    .. .    .    ,   ...   .
,  , :  -  ! :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  , :  -  !


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 


,   -!         ...  ...  ,   ...
 :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,     ...      .
     ...    ...    ,   .        :Embarrassment: 
            -       -    .    ,    . ,  .

----------

*shrilanka*,   ,

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,     ...      .
>      ...    ...    ,   .       
>             -       -    .    ,    . ,  .


, .    :Wow:   -   .
,  , .    .  -!    !      -.
   (,  ,          ).    .. ...
     (-)  -   : "   "   :Wow:  -...  ,   ...  .     ...
    -.    "    "
   ?  ! 
       : "  ...", "   "   ..  ..      ...
.   ""  "  "? :Wink:

----------


## Celet

,     ,     ,     ,          ,   ...

----------


## shrilanka

*Celet*,       :yes:

----------


## Celet

,        ,        ?    ,       .      ,    ,  , ,      .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,        ,        ?    ,       .      ,    ,  , ,      .

----------

*Celet*,        .

----------


## Celet

> *Celet*,        .


    ,   ,     !    ,       , ,   )))     ,   ,   !

----------


## _

> 


 *Celet*,    .      (-   ),        .    - ,      .   -    .   -.  .  " ".      .   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*, -         ,    ...   :Big Grin:      ?   :Wow:

----------


## Celet

> *Celet*,    .      (-   ),        .    - ,      .   -    .   -.  .  " ".      .


 ,    ,     )))   ,  )))      ,     ,       ...

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*, -         ,    ...       ?


  :Wink:

----------

*Celet*,       ,    ,    ,   .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,     )))   ,  )))      ,     ,       ...


   .
 :Wink:

----------

*shrilanka*,     ?      .

----------


## shrilanka

**,  ,  .  21   .

----------


## _

> 


  :yes:

----------


## _

**,  ,  -  ,      ?   :Wow:

----------


## Celet

> .


,    )))
     ,      ,      ,    ,           ,  ,       )
          ,        ,        .

----------

*shrilanka*,  ,     21  -.
*_*,     ,       .     "   "

----------

> ,    )))
>      ,      ,      ,    ,           ,  ,       )


     ,     ,    ,    ,      .

----------


## shrilanka

*Celet*,   ?

----------


## _

**, , ,  -  "  " - ...      


> 


  .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Celet

> *Celet*,   ?



         ,       )     ,         ,   ,        )

----------

*_*,    , ,  .

----------

*shrilanka*,      ,    .

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 ?    ?      18  23?   ?  ..
 ,   3 ( )    .

:   -   ?

----------

*shrilanka*,

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,      ,    .


?  ?   ,   .       25 ,       :Redface:

----------


## _

**,  -   ,  ?   ,  " ".      .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,


..    .

----------


## Celet

,    )
 ,       )       )

----------


## _

> 


 :yes:     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    )
>  ,       )       )


 ..     ...    .      .

----------


## _

> ,  .


 ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   - .      :Wow:

----------


## Celet

> ..     ...    .      .


, ,    !
    ?,       ,        .

----------


## _

> ..     ...    .      .


   ...    ,  - ?  :Wow:

----------


## _

> - .


???  :Wow:  .    .    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,    !
>     ?,       ,        .


        ...    ,       .   ?
    10   .  .  ...   .. ..   ,   ..       ..   ..  ,       . 

,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Celet

,     ,   ,   )

----------


## _

> ,


.     ,     " ",  "".   :yes:

----------


## ROMKA

> ,           ,  ,       )


-,   ,      .   ,   . 
         ,    ,  . - -   ,    -.

----------

*_*,  ,   9-   .

----------


## shrilanka

*ROMKA*,       .  ,  .       :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> ,     ,     ,     ,          ,   ...


  ?        .   - -  :Wink: 
 " " .  ,  .    .    ...,   . - ,        . .      .   "". :Wink:   - .

----------

*YUM*,        .

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,        .


,  - . :Wink:    .

----------


## _

> ,   9-   .


* * !      :  -   (  ),  - ...  :Wow:

----------

*YUM*,  ,    .
*_*,   ?

----------


## _

> ?


???  :EEK!:  *  *
    - ...

----------


## _

*Celet*,    .     .  -?   :Big Grin:

----------

> *Celet*,    .     .  -?


,,

----------


## Celet

> *Celet*,    .     .  -?


,     ,     ,    )))

----------


## _

> 


    .  :Frown:    -  ?   -      -      -.    ,   .       - -,  , -,   , -,     .   :yes:

----------


## Celet

,   ,           ,               ,        :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Celet

> .    -  ?   -      -      -.


  (

----------


## _

> (


    .  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Celet

> .  .


 :Stick Out Tongue:  ,      , ,    ,          ,       :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


,    (, )      ,  ,     ?????

----------

> ,    (, )      ,  ,     ?????

----------


## _

> 


   83 ...   :Frown:

----------


## Celet

> ,    (, )      ,  ,     ?????


  ,     ,   ,     :Big Grin: 




> 83 ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     ,   ,


  ,     ....   ...

----------


## shape

> 83 ...


 )))))))))))))

----------


## Celet

> ,     ....   ...


    23    :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 23


*Celet*,        33,   43...  :yes:

----------

*_*,  -   ,    .

----------


## Celet

> *Celet*,        33,   43...


     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*Celet*,     ,     .

----------


## Celet

*shrilanka*
,                              ""  :Big Grin:  *_*  :Wink:

----------

> *shrilanka*
> ""  *_*


  ,,  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*
> ,                              ""  *_*


    ,    !!!!!

----------


## _

** ,    ...   "",   ""...   :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,    ...   "",   ""...


 ,    :Big Grin: 
  ,

----------


## Celet

> ,,


   ,    :Big Grin: 




> ,    !!!!!


,       ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

> ...


  ,     ,  ..   .    .

----------


## _

> 


 
    .

     .

      ,
,  , ,   
    :
      !
 :Wink:

----------


## jennnnny

,       ?     "Celet  ", " Celet"  .

----------


## _

> ?


 
  .
 ,   ,
   .
 :Cool:

----------


## _

> ,  .


 **
 ,  


 .
  ,   
  !

   !


  ,  ,   (2 )

 ,  
    -
 ,   

    ,
,   .
  ,   



  ,  ,   (2 )

----------


## ROMKA

> 


 ,    (

----------


## shape

> ,       ?     "Celet  ", " Celet"  .


   ....

----------


## _

> ,    (


  :Big Grin:     " ".

----------


## ROMKA

> " ".


     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*ROMKA*,    ,    -?    .

----------

*_*,  -  ?

----------


## Celet

,     , !  :Smilie:            ...

----------


## _

> *_*,  -  ?


**,    ,   .  ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*Celet*,    -    :yes:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,   ,    ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,   ,    ?


 ? ...    80      :Wink:

----------


## TlOlesya

> 1,5 ,    .      !   ,    .              .
>  ,       ?      ?


, ,  -  .   .
 ,      " "        ,

----------


## _

> 80


         .  !   :Big Grin:

----------

> *Celet*,    -


     ?   .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?   .


,     :Wink:

----------


## ROMKA

> ,


    ?  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Celet

,    2  3      :Smilie:   4  ...
   ,   1,          ,     ,       ,          :yes: 
  ,    ,       . ()

----------

*Celet*,    ? ?

----------


## Celet

> *Celet*,    ? ?


! ,  !

----------

!   ,   ,           . ,   ,    ,         .
  ,     ,       .  , ,          ,     *   ()!*     ,                 5-  (4     ),  " ".

----------


## _

> ,   ,    ,         .


  ?     -  ,   .         10.00  18.00,   -  18.00  24.00.

----------


## Celet

,      ,   ,  ,   ,   ,  !  :Smilie:      ,   ,   ,       )))

    ,    : 0? )

----------


## _

*Celet*,      "".  , ,       -     , ,   ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Celet

*_*  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,    : 0? )


*Celet*,    .        .  -  ...   :Big Grin:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

> Celet,      "".


!   ,     , ,    *Celet*,       !     !  :Big Grin:

----------

*_*,   557    ,              .  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    2  3       4  ...
>    ,   1,          ,     ,       ,         
>   ,    ,       . ()


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
 ..........................         ,    2  3   4   ????
 -   ...    ,  ,    ...     ... ...

:       :Redface: 
:    *Celet*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,    ...   :Big Grin:      ,      ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Celet

*shrilanka*       , 1-        !
*_*       ,            ,        ...

----------


## _

> 


,   ... 


> ...


...  ,   Celet  ... "!       !" -    Celet.         ,  ,   ""   ,   . "    ... ,      ..." -  Celet,      ...     ,     ...       ,  Celet    ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Celet

*_*,   )))               ...

----------


## _

*Celet*,        .   - ,   ...      ?   :Smilie: 

      ,       .      ,   .   ?          ...

      -,   .   -    -  !          ,   ?

----------


## Celet

*_*    ,          !       )))        !

----------


## shrilanka

> !


????  :Lupa:  :Confused:

----------


## _

> 


*   ...*  ...  .    :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> *   ...*  ...  .


,           :Redface:  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,


...))))    - ,     -    (  ).      ...   90 ...  :Hmm:    .   :yes:

----------

> ...
> :      
> :    *Celet*


, :-,      :yes:

----------


## _

** ,           :Wink:

----------

> ** ,


        ? :Big Grin:

----------


## _

** ,   ,     ?    :Cool:

----------

> ** ,   ,     ?


    ,    :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

:Wow:    ,       . ,   -       ,   ,    / ,    .       :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,       . ,   -       ,   ,    / ,    .


-     -? - : ?

----------


## shrilanka

> -     -? - : ?


..       :Big Grin:

----------

> ..

----------


## shrilanka

,      ?   :Wow:

----------

> ,      ?


  ,    ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,


    , .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , .


  ,,    ,

----------


## shrilanka

** , ,  ...    ....    ...   ,     ... **

----------

> ** , ,  ...    ....    ...   ,     ... **


 - ,        . ,  ,  ...    :

----------

> ** , ,  ...    ....    ... ** ,     ... **


   ?

----------

> ?


 ,

----------

** , ,       ,   .

----------

> ** , ,       ,   .


    :   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


      ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  (        ,    :Redface:  )

----------


## shrilanka

> - ,        . ,  ,  ...    :


    - ,     :Wow:

----------

> - ,


 -      :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

?   :Cool:

----------

> ?


 ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


   -     ,    ,   .     :Redface:

----------

> -     ,    ,   .


 ,        :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


        ..    ,          7-16      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ..    ,          7-16


  7- 16  :Big Grin:

----------


## ROMKA

,  ,   ))

----------


## _

> ,


*ROMKA*,   ,  ,    ,  ?   :Wink:

----------

*_*,

----------

> *_*,


 ?   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> *_*,


..)))))



> -412   1967 .        -408     : , ,   .   , -412           .            ,        .


  :Big Grin:

----------

,     , :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     ,


,     ? :Wow:

----------

> ,     ?


c  ,-,  -    :yes:

----------


## Celet

,     ? ,    ? ))))

----------

> ,     ? ,    ? ))))


    ?

----------


## ROMKA

> ,    ? ))))


  )

----------


## Celet

> ?


,  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ...


?  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,     ? ,    ? ))))


 *Celet*  ,  ,      . ,     - ,   ,    ...  :Hmm:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,      -      :yes:       -         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jennnnny

,  ,   Celet    "! !          "   ""

----------

> ,  ,   Celet    "! !          "   ""


,  ,?

----------


## B@lex

)))): 


" ___     ,   ()    ...       ,   . 
     ,   ,          ....
     ...  . 
.....     ". 
 :Big Grin:

----------

,     ,     !     ,        ,       !
    8  ,      ,  .  ,   ,  ,   ,    !  :Frown:  
   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> !


 ?  :Wow: 

:    .

----------


## _

> .....     ".


   "    " -   .    .   :Wink:

----------

> "    " -   .    .

----------


## _

** ,  ,            ?   :Wow:

----------

> ** ,  ,            ?


,    :   -.   , ,      ?

----------


## _

> ,


      , ?   :Cool:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

!!!
    ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

[QUOTE=shrilanka;52214363]!!!
    ,        :Stick Out Tongue: [/QU



5 !   :yes:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


brake
    : 

I  1. .

----------


## stas

*_* **       .    .

----------


## Marik111

,  ,   , ,  .

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## Celet

,  ,  ,     )         :yes:

----------


## jennnnny

, Celet ,  ,   - ,   ,   -

----------


## Celet

> ,   -


  :Smilie:    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ... ,   - ,   ,   -


  - ,  - !   ,  ,    ?
     - ! . - ..
(    ,     ...  ....!)

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     )


   - ,   .  ,     ,    -      :Cool:

----------

> 


*Celet*,     ?     ?



> ,


    -   ?  ""  ""       !  :Cool:

----------


## Celet

,     !              ,     ,   ,         ,  ,   ,       ,     ,  ,        !!!  !

----------

> ,     !


! :Smilie: 



> 


 ? :Wow: 



> ,


  ?      



> ,


   !?    "   "  ,   !   :Big Grin: 



> 


  :yes: 



> 


  !  ,     ,    !  :yes: 



> 


    ,          .



> !!!


  :Wow:     ?
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stas

.

*shrilanka*, ** ,       "".

----------


## Zweibeiner

-          ,    ,           ,              ,  -   ...     :Redface:

----------

1.  !
2.     !
3.   ,   ""  !

----------

** ,   "",      .   .

----------

> .


,     ! :Embarrassment:

----------

,    : ,             ,

----------

**,    ,      .

----------

,    ,     ,  ,     :Smilie:  ..    , ,       :Wow:

----------

**,     ?   ?  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

, , , ,    ,   , ,     ,     :Big Grin:

----------

,

----------

,        :Frown:

----------

**,     ,        !  ,   .

----------

,     ,      :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

> 


  ?  ,   SMS-



> 


  ,   - ?

----------

:Frown:

----------

> 


     ...? :Embarrassment:

----------

> ...?


,      :Smilie:      ...

----------

**,       :yes:

----------

> ,


       ? 
     ,    ,       ,      ,             :yes:

----------

,  ,         :Embarrassment:

----------

> ? 
>      ,    ,       ,      ,


       ,    ,

----------

**,

----------

, ,  ,     ,          :Smilie: 
, ,   -  ,
   "",

----------

**,       ,        ,       ,       ?    -  :Smilie: 
   "   "!

----------


## ROMKA

*2  ,*



> ?


    "" )
 )

----------

*ROMKA*,   ,            ,          .

----------


## ROMKA

> ,   ...


..  )

----------

,    .     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gilev Artem

,       ,     ,        .        ,            ,      ,       .         ,   "   - ,     "         "  " .     "        ,        "      !!!  ,    -     ,       ,    ,         ,     .     !!!        .  ,   ,  ,     ,   .  !!! :Frown:

----------


## Gilev Artem

,  ,

----------


## RajichenoK

, ,  , ,    -    ,          .     .   :Frown:

----------


## Gilev Artem

.  :Frown:

----------

...  - -    :     ,      ,  .     ,   -       ,       .        ,   ,     . ,          ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Gilev Artem

,   !    ,    .   :Frown:

----------


## shape

> ,   !    ,    .


 
  ,       
 .

----------

> ,   !    ,    .


  ,          :Smilie: 
 ,   ,     =    :Smilie: 
   ,

----------


## Gilev Artem

.  :Frown:

----------

> ,  ,


 " "    .  ,  -   , ,   ,  - , ,           .     - .           ,      ,        .      -           -   !!!

----------


## Gilev Artem

!!! .

----------

,    ,     ,       :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

()   !       !    ,     !       -     .

----------

?    "    .." ?  :Smilie:

----------

-         . - . 

   ,  . -  

      ,         . - .

----------

:Smilie:  -      ,  ,          (,     ,   ,  - -     )   . 
  ,   , , ,  ,    "    ",     ,   ,    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## --

,     : ,,    .   .  .    .

----------


## Irinka55ru

...  : ",  ,        ,     ,
,   ,   ." (  )

----------

,    ,

----------

- ,     ...  :Wink:

----------


## Sergey L.

-  ,  ,  ..... (      :Frown:   :Frown: )     " "  


> ",  ,        ,     ,
> ,   ,   ." (  )


  -,       .

----------


## --

:Frown:

----------


## Nass

2          9   ,     .  , ,  , ,     .       ,   ,   .   ,     ,  , ,   . 
-   ,     ,  !
     ,    , ..  ,      . 
         .

----------


## safirami

,     .       ?       .       ,    ?

----------


## Dubinkin

> ,     .       ?       .       ,    ?


  ,   ,    :Wink: 
   ,   .

----------


## ProFX

> 1,5 ,    .      !   ,    .              .
>  ,       ?      ?


   .     ,      . :Help!:

----------


## _UNA_

> .     ,      .


,     !  .

----------


## Jubi

> ,     !  .


 , ,     ,    ,  ,

----------

,   .

----------


## Justina

,  ...   -,  - . ,     ,    .

----------



----------


## Irkarat

-     ,          .

----------


## minichev-igor

> ,     ,       .   .    .   
> 
> 1    
> 2  ,  
> 3     .


        3                                              :Frown:

----------


## minichev-igor

> ,,:  - .      ...

----------


## _

> 


  .     -   .     -   .   :Cool: 



> 


.        .        .
        .    " " -   .

----------


## minichev-igor



----------


## _

? -    .       .      .           .      ,   ,    .    ,       .        ,     .     .
, ,   ,    .       ,  ,         (     ).   .  ,      .           -    .    .
        -     - .   ,  ,     .  ,     ,    ?

----------


## _

> 


  -      ? ,        .        ,       .    ,  .      . 
          ,  


>

----------


## minichev-igor



----------


## minichev-igor



----------


## _

.         ,    (  ).   " 17 "?          17   .         .    ,  ,   .

----------


## _

> 


 .   :yes:            "" ,      - "".         ,   ,   "",     .

----------


## minichev-igor

.                                              :Smilie:

----------


## minichev-igor

> 17   .


              17      2                                                          3 4 5

----------


## _

*minichev-igor*,      ,    .         .            .     .    ,     .   ,        ,       .  ,    ,     .  .      ,    100%?
       ,     ,   .   -  .  ""  "" -     .  ""    .

----------


## _

> 


  .  :Big Grin:         ,     ,   .     :
1.  ,   (    )
2.             (..    - ""   )
  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## minichev-igor

> (..    - ""   )


                .              :Wink:

----------


## Denis GLOK

2,5         ,          ,             !!!     ,             !!!      ???? !!!

----------


## Irusya

> ????


     - , 2    ,     "  ***!!!",    ///,  , ,    " ***!",   ,  " ",     - "",  ,   - " ", ,  "".    ",   !", ,  "    ...".     , 2   ,  3  ,    ,     "  ***",   ))))))))))

----------

)))

----------


## Wellia

-, , .    -    .         -  ,  .    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Lora25

.  ,          .      " ...".      ?    .    ,    (  2-  ).  -,     ,     .   7 ,  23    .   .  3    , .     :     ,     (    ??). 
   ,   ,    .    .     .... 
    " ...",  ?????
,     .    .   , ,  .     . .....

----------

> ....


*Lora25*,    ?

----------

!        ,   .  ,  , , , ,     !  .  :Smilie:

----------

**,   ,      ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## 6996

** -?      " -"    ..        ..    ,  - ""..     -  .. ...    .   .
     ,   ..()     .

----------


## Lora25

> *Lora25*,    ?


   7 ,     .        (   )     .          (   ,     ,      ).        4     (???).      .            ,   . 
   ,    .      (       ).   ,   ,       (?).     ,     :  ,   .      ,   .

----------


## __

,      " -  ",       ,    6996!    ,    !    ,  !   ,    ,      (),     (  16),   ,        !   ,   2-         ,     ,   ,  ,  ,          ,   ,  ,   ,      .     ,       !    ,         ,                               ! P.S.    ,      !          !  :yes:

----------


## Slimus

.         ,            ,       .         ... .  ,    ,   ,    3-4 .       ,   .         !    ,  ,    .      .  ,  .    - ,  .  ..        ,      ,  -  ,    ,       ...      ,              ,  , ,        ,  .         ,  ,         .    ,             ,           .        ,    .       ,    .  ,      ,   ...  ,   ,        ,     ???   ,      ?     ,      .     -           ,   ?     ?      ?

----------


## Cosmofan

,     ,            . , -   ,   ?  33,      28 .   ,    ,     .  19,  24.     .  3-  ,  ,     -      .   ,       -       ,   7  .     .       ,   .     -   ,      .   -      ,   ?

----------


## Feminka

> -


 



> 


   ,   



> ?


  ,

----------


## Wendex2004

,   -  ,      10 ,   ,    ,   ,           ,     ,     ,     ,  ,    ,      ,      :Smilie: .       ,    ,    ,     ,   - ,    ,     ,  ,     -   .       ,     ,       ,     ,    ,  ,    ,             , ..         .     -, ,            .       ,  -      ,       ,      "".

----------


## YUM

-    ... :Wow:

----------


## SmoK

,      !!!!!!!

----------

> !!!!!!!


,   . -       ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## zAngel

!

----------


## 1C_rvoicer

> - , 2    ,     "  ***!!!",    ///,  , ,    " ***!",   ,  " ",     - "",  ,   - " ", ,  "".    ",   !", ,  "    ...".     , 2   ,  3  ,    ,     "  ***",   ))))))))))


   ...

----------


## 1C_rvoicer

> .  ,          .      " ...".      ?    .    ,    (  2-  ).  -,     ,     .   7 ,  23    .   .  3    , .     :     ,     (    ??). 
>    ,   ,    .    .     .... 
>     " ...",  ?????
> ,     .    .   , ,  .     . .....


 ...    !?)               - "  ?"... ))))

----------

,   .

----------


## Fandorin087

- ))

----------


## Fandorin087

))   )) ,   ))   ,))   , ,     ))

----------

> - ))


*Fandorin087*,  ,

----------


## Octopus

** ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*Octopus*,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.       .
   .    ().

----------


## Fandorin087

> .       .
>    .    ().

----------


## Fandorin087

> )))


  ))
  ,    )))

----------


## Fandorin087

> - ,     ...


))))) ))))

----------


## Lenik

,        ?  :Wow:

----------


## MakZym

> ,        ?


    ,            .    ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fandorin087

)))
   ))

   ,  ,   .....    , ...  (  ....        ..  ,     ((  

   )))
    ,    , ...
   "            ?".... , ,))
-     "  "...  

-           ,            

    ...  ,  ,   (       )   ....    ,   ,   ...          ,  -       ,     ,,.....     ,,,,      ))     ...   ,)))
    ....  ...         ,,,   ,           ...    ....  ?   ,    ....  , ,    ,   ,  ....

-           ,             )))

    8  ....    ...  ,,.. ...((   ,    ....  ,  ",    "

                ))))     ))
     18,  22...))

  ???    ,   7 ....???      ,   ??
 ,   ...                  ,   

 ???

----------


## MakZym

> ???


  ,      :     ,  .  ,       ,      ( ,  ,    ..).                 .  ,      ,     ...      -    .  ,   ,             .

----------


## Fandorin087

> ,      :     ,  .  ,       ,      ( ,  ,    ..).                 .  ,      ,     ...      -    .  ,   ,             .


))))
  ,          ,       ...      .... 17  :Redface:

----------


## Kloun301



----------

.   ...    .      -  .  .  3     .       ,         ,       .   .  !   ,       . 
 :yes:

----------


## (

...  ..    .   ,      ..   ,   .     .     ,     ...   , ,      ...      ,   ,     ,  ,    ,        ,  .       ....   ... , -        .... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ....


   25    :Cool:

----------

> , ,      ...


    ?
   ,       :Big Grin:  *** ***



> ,


           ?

 761  -

----------


## (

... , .   ... !  .. ! ( :Frown:

----------


## (

> ... , .   ... ,    !  .. ! (


......

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> !


,

----------


## (

?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

?   -   ,  ??

----------


## shrilanka

> 


    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

* (*,   ,        .  ?
    -. 
    ,   - .    - ,  -        .

----------


## 25

......

----------


## fuzik

..

----------


## Nvk.Raver

.   .        .       .      .      . 
   , ....?

----------


## Inina

> .   .        .       .      .      . 
>    , ....?


, 
    ,      ,  ,

----------

!

----------


## Vortes

.                   .              . 7         -      -                 .         (  )     3  .         , -                .  2011      5                 2     ,         .          (  2 )    .      ,      .       ,       ,      .        ,    (     2  ) .                            (  ).          ,              ,    ,               ,               .    3        ,   ,          (   ,              )        .       2          .       ,           ,             .

----------


## yojik9

*Vortes*,

----------

? ,         .

----------


## .

.    ,    ,       (  ).        ,   .      !       !  ?

----------

> !  ?


..  ,  !..  ,  , !  ! !  :yes: ( ,  !!)  :yes:

----------


## .

,   !  ,    ,        .     , ,    !     ,       (          ,      ).                 !

----------

,     ()      ,     ?..  :Wink:

----------


## yojik9

-  ,      ,   .

----------


## Sanch

.     7  (   )  .  ,  , , .     ,  .        ,         ! ,     ,     .    , ,  ,  ,  ...           .    ?    ,     ,        ,    .  , ,  ,    !   ,    ,    ,  ,  .      ,     ,     ,    ,       "  "          ,   ,         .  ,          ,     . .

----------

> ? ,         .


 -

----------


## Andrey116

,    ,      .   ,     .  3  ,            ,    ,       "    !     ".         ,      !.    ,   .       ,   .         ,   (  ),   .  7.  ,    ,    .       !

----------


## YUM

> ,    ,      .   ,     .  3  ,            ,    ,       "    !     ".         ,      !.    ,   .       ,   .         ,   (  ),   .  7.  ,    ,    .       !


   , ? 
     , ,  ,        - !
 , ,     ,    "".
     ,  -   ! 
1.         .   !      .   -  ! , "  "      !       ,   .  - ! 
2.      ,       !  ! !       , ,        ! 
3.      ?   7 .    ?      ? ,  ,   .
4 ,  ,  ,      -  ?      ,  ?        .
5.       ,     ,     .  ,  ""     ,    ,      11 ,  !  
,   ,           -    ,   -   ! 
,      ....
===
,     .     :
      :



> .         .





> -   .   ,   -





> ,      -  ,   17

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,  ,      ?

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,      ?


.   5! 
 :Wow: 
,      .. ..,   .     .
!

----------


## YUM

,   ,     .

,        ,    13- ,   . :Dezl:  :Dezl: 
   !       ,    !         .




> *  . * 
> 
> .   .
>        .  !
> 
> __  -    .     ,   .
> 
> __  -    ,     .       .        . ,     ,   .
> 
> ...


 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 11)              - ,    **.     .
> 
> 12)           ,   .   ,  -         : "Ya tebya lyublyu ".       **,  .
> 
> 13)             , *  .*
> 
> 14)      , ,       - ,    ,  ,        .          .
> 
> 15) **    ,           ,   .       -    ,     .
> ...


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

*  .  ( )*




> 31)       .       .         .
> 
> 32)          (  ),      .   .  - .           -.
> 
> 33)     ,             (-).  -       ,    ,  ,        .   -       ,            .     .   .
> 
> 34)              ,         .         .
> 
> 35)           ,          .
> ...


 :Wow:

----------


## Gafbuh

... ...      ,     )))

     "..":

"   ..."      ???

----------

,    , ,       .          , 3 ,     ,       ,   ,    ,             ,    ,        3 .  ,      ,      ,   ,    .   ....... ........().   ,         ,   ,  ???

----------


## ! :)

**,    :         .

----------

